# Freezing braunschweiger



## GIGSI

Hi...
Can you freeze braunschweiger We have quite a bit leftover and won't be using it for another month...
Thanks ! GIGSI


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GIGSI said:


> Hi...
> Can you freeze braunschweiger We have quite a bit leftover and won't be using it for another month...
> Thanks ! GIGSI


 
Yes you can.  It changes the texture a little, but still tastes the same.  I buy it in big batches for DH.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Yes, just be sure to wrap it tightly.  I vaccum seal mine and have kept it for several months in the freezer.


----------



## GIGSI

Thank you all for your replies! Sounds like a plan for saving the "worst" ! This is fun !


----------



## joanaugusts

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]You will be able to freeze Braunschweiger, since it has a reasonable moisture content. There may be very slight alterations in texture, after defrosting but I'd expect it would keep for around 3 months. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]As always with freezing - a vacuum sealed bag is best and will help reduce moisture from crystalising out of the sausage, if you have access to one? [/FONT]


----------

